# More progress!



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

My girls, both, allowed me to feed them by hand inside the cage!!!
Still a bit skittish ? But each day the trust gets a liitle better!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

That's wonderful!

It's a great feeling, the building up trust


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Woo Hoo that's good news. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Good for you Granny!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great news,it's always wonderful when they make progress in their training.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hvsoc (Sep 17, 2012)

good news.... slowly but surely...


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

That is wonderful...congrats


----------



## kingston250 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm that's awesome.congrats for this.
Craigslist Colorado Springs


----------



## colleenwithelmo (Sep 1, 2012)

That's great to hear, congrats!!


----------

